# Engine Display - N Scale



## ccmnova (Dec 28, 2009)

Some engines on display in N scale - abt 40 in here. Keep this out all year and try to run them all during the Holiday set-up.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very attractive arrangement!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

very nice.

to bad the picture doesn't do it justice. 
try to do another one perhaps? framing it straight and bit closer so less wall but more trains are visible. more light (but keeping the in-camera flash off) should help with the grain. if light conditions are tight and tripod is not available it might help bracing yourself against a chair/table for a steadier shot. if your cam has even basic manual controls you could lower the ISO (cutting the noise) and speed , set the cam on something solid so it doesn't move.

your camera matters little here (unless its a cellphone one).
one below was taken with our basic ultra compact snap-shooter (its even smaller then soapbox). 

looking for your updated picture 
regards












looking forward new pictures


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice looking case and fleet Nova
And Tankist SWEET! Loco


----------



## ccmnova (Dec 28, 2009)

Now that's a photo tankist !!

I tried but still not so good.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what camera are you using? which software are you using to compress?

may i suggest signing up to photo hosting service such as flikr . i personally use fotki.com, they keep the original files and provide small version to post an forums and such


----------

